# Livery yards/stables to rent in the Gower



## lisab (11 February 2013)

Hello Welsh peeps. I'm moving to Swansea in the near future and am bringing my horse with me. Does anyone know of DIY yards or farms in the Gower area that have traditional outdoor type stables please? My 16.1 BWB SJ gelding has had COPD/RAO for 8 years
 and needs to be able to get his head over 
the door in the fresh air. He can't be stabled 
in an indoor block, which seems to be the 
most common sort of stabling available 
where I currently live in Coventry. Ideally I'd 
like decent facilities but the right stabling is 
vital and cost is a factor too. I'm looking for DIY or assisted DIY if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## Missmac (11 February 2013)

There is a nice one in Pennard. 10 min hack (down a fairly busy road) from 3 cliffs beach - probably one the best beaches in the country.
Cannot remember the name but run by a lady called Val.
Will have a good think!


----------



## zigzag (12 February 2013)

Missmac said:



			There is a nice one in Pennard. 10 min hack (down a fairly busy road) from 3 cliffs beach - probably one the best beaches in the country.
Cannot remember the name but run by a lady called Val.
Will have a good think!
		
Click to expand...

Does she have grazing now? Heard there was trouble over grazing


----------



## Missmac (12 February 2013)

Oo i dont know. I havnt been there in months.


----------



## lisab (12 February 2013)

Thanks but 10 minutes on a busy road is out as mine is a ****** for spinning just as cars are passing. I've found what looks like a nice one. I'm going to see it this wkend. It's a bit far - 14 miles from my (hopefully!) new office in SA7 but I don't know Wales at all so maybe that is normal?

People at work are having a bit of a giggle at me looking for yards before I've even asked for my transfer but hey ho - priorities right?  Sort horsey first then do the boring bit


----------



## lisab (12 February 2013)

Ok I am blonde. Of course the Gower is going to be 14 miles from SA7 silly me!


----------



## Missmac (12 February 2013)

Swansea can be a nightmare to cross so i would get an idea of where i was going to live in relation to work in relation to a yard.
For example living in mumbles and traveling to a yard in Glais (google map them) would be my idea of hell on earth!


----------



## lisab (13 February 2013)

Thanks missmac. We've decided we want to live in the Gower area. I work flexi hours so I tend to do 7.30-1.30. I'm hoping the traffic won't be too bad that early in the morning.


----------



## zigzag (13 February 2013)

lisab said:



			Thanks missmac. We've decided we want to live in the Gower area. I work flexi hours so I tend to do 7.30-1.30. I'm hoping the traffic won't be too bad that early in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

7.30 in the morning is hell! Mumbles road is bad from about 7.30 am til 8.45 am . Usually takes me 20 mins to get to Swansea from where I am in Gower, If I go at that time its double at least. What yard you going to look at?


----------



## _Samantha_ (14 February 2013)

Hi - I live in Killay (Swansea) which is just off the Gower. My horse is kept at livery in Llangennith but there are plenty of other liveries available. Ours is BHS approved, hacking straight onto gower common and within hacking distance of the beaches, there are also plenty of pub rides in summer  we don't have outdoor stables unfortunately. I can think of a few that do though. If you want details PM me and I'll do my best.


----------



## zigzag (14 February 2013)

_Samantha_ said:



			Hi - I live in Killay (Swansea) which is just off the Gower. My horse is kept at livery in Llangennith but there are plenty of other liveries available. Ours is BHS approved, hacking straight onto gower common and within hacking distance of the beaches, there are also plenty of pub rides in summer  we don't have outdoor stables unfortunately. I can think of a few that do though. If you want details PM me and I'll do my best.
		
Click to expand...

Are you in Tankey Lake? Whats in like? honest opinions, thinking of taking a pony there


----------



## Annagain (14 February 2013)

I'm from Cardiff so don't know the area too well, but we go on holiday to Pilton Moor Stables (they have website if you google them) and I think they do livery as well. No idea if they have space. They have both indoor and outdoor stables and decent grazing. You can hack out from there without touching a road. It's on the road to Worm's Head and a fair way out from Swansea itself so might be too far away.


----------



## _Samantha_ (15 February 2013)

Yes I'm at Tankey Lake  I used to have a horse on livery there about 7 years ago but then sold my horse and had a few years gap. 

I bred a foal a couple of years ago and kept her at a couple of other yards in the area but she had a run in with sheep wire fencing so I knew then that my highest priority was a yard with post and rail with hedge fencing so I moved her down the gower and safe to say it's the best decision I have made so far. 

she's very happy and most importantly safe  we've had no further accidents/injuries since the move a year ago - for an accident prone youngster that's excellent! lol.

Don't think they have a website but they do have a page on facebook. 

They have all packages grass/diy/part and full livery. 

I thoroughly love it there and cannot recommend it highly enough


----------



## liss1987 (17 February 2013)

Tankey lake is supposed to be awesome  if I had a car I would definitely stable my horse there! However, I also live in killay and keep my horse in a very small yard in Killay too, facilities are not great but it does have the traditional style stables.


----------



## _Samantha_ (17 February 2013)

Where in Killay do you keep your horse?ive got a youngster so facilities are important for me but am curious where in Killay you keep yours


----------

